# Finished tailstock die holder for 1.5" and 1" dies



## jlmanatee (Jan 22, 2021)

And that completes my die holders and tap follower.


----------



## brino (Jan 22, 2021)

Beautiful job!

-brino


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 27, 2021)

They look great. Is the larger one a double ender?


----------



## jlmanatee (Jan 28, 2021)

Joe065 said:


> They look great. Is the larger one a double ender?


Yes, for 1" and 1.5" dies


----------

